# Gagner concours Netter



## Trollouf (6 Avril 2010)

Hello,


Je suis gagnant du "concours Netter" d'iGenération.

J'ai gagné un code pour l'appli "tête et tronc".

Je souhaite l'échanger contre un code pour les membres, c'est beaucoup plus utile pour mon activité.

N'hésitez pas 

trollouf@gmail.com


----------



## marctiger (7 Avril 2010)

N'inscris pas ton adresse en clair, propose plutôt qu'on te contacte par MP, tu vas être envahi de Spam !

Demandes à un Modo de te l'effacer au plus vite !


----------

